# Schriftgröße, Fett usw in Textbox



## danielm (28. Oktober 2003)

Hi,
ich würde gerne einzelne Textstücke aus einer Textbox fett, unterstrichen usw. machen, aber .fontbold = true macht die die ganze textbox fett, hat einer ne idee wie ich das angehn könnte?!

mfg daniel


----------



## Retlaw (28. Oktober 2003)

Verwende eine RichTextBox, da kannst du dann Text auswählen (.SelStart, .SelLen) und über die Font-Eigenschaft dann z.B. Bold=true (für Fett) zuweisen.


----------

